# Beastman Tactics – Ambushing



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Both Gors and Ungors have the Ambush rule for free, so it is easy to believe Beastman tactics start with splitting off an ambushing force. However, each battle is different so the factors for and against ambushing must be weighed. 

Beastman Tactics – Why not to rely on Ambush 
Ambushing places part of your army off the table with no guarantee it will come on when or where you want it. This leaves your deployed army advancing against a superior force with less control over how attacks are supported; as Beastman tactics strongly revolve around close combat this is obviously a weakness.

In addition it requires you to have a unit of at least equal size deployed normally so your choices are to either have a only a small ambushing force, or to build your list to contain a large proportion of Gors or Ungors which cuts down on your options to take harder hitting units. Both of these options leave you with a weaker deployment, which makes the most classic of Beastman tactics, getting forward as fast as possible, more risky.

When your ambushers do arrive they cannot march so if they arrive on the wrong flank, or even worse your own edge, they are on their won away from the rest of your army near the edge of the table. As they are probably smaller units this leaves them open to death from a single round of shooting. Even if they are not slain, they are away form your General so will easily flee from the table.

Beastman Tactics – When to Ambush
In the right circumstances the risks of Ambushing can be made advantages. Against an army that relies heavily on shooting the usual Beastman tactic of focussed assaults can fail due to the enemy being deployed well back and out of rolling charge ranges; by having some of your units come on at an unknown location your opponent must choose between being an easy Ambush and being easier to attack with your main force.

The smaller number of deployment drops also means that you are more likely to get the +1 for first turn so are more likely to be able to get to march into the face of the enemy before they shoot; combined with your Ambushers arriving on turn one your opponent is unlikely to have an opportunity to focus fire.

Ambushing also opens up a powerful Beastman tactic, particularly for high point games: not having to pack your units elbow-to-elbow. If all your army is on the table it is difficult to bring all your units to bear and is ripe for Panic checks to ripple along the line. Ambushers are likely to enter onto your opponent’s flank or rear giving them greater room to engage and are less likely to get caught in a cascading panic unless your main army has already hit home.

Beastman Tactics – Ambush works better in some Scenarios
The psychological impact of possibly entering on the flank or rear is particularly strong in scenarios where there are objectives in or near deployment zones as your opponent cannot attempt to simply steamroller you back away from the objectives; they have to defend the rear as well.

On the other hand many of there Beastman tactics are very risky in scenarios with one or more impassable edges, such as Battle for the Pass, due to the greater chance of Ambushers entering on your own table edge.

Beastman Tactics – Ungor Raiders
Ungor Raiders deserve a special mention. As they have a ranged attack they do not need to rely on the usual Beastman tactic of getting into close combat so can take advantage of a less helpful entry point and do not need to be big enough to survive a fight. As they are Skirmishers they are also less at risk from enemy fire.

However, if they are charged then they will probably either flee or die.

Beastman Tactics – Choosing when to Ambush
Putting it together it shows that a core tenet of Beastman tactics is actually asking whether there is any benefit to Ambushing. Certainly Ungor Raiders are worth taking in pairs to allow an Ambush but other units are borderline; certainly risky enough that pairing up units is not the first priority for building an all comers list.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Good article. Have some rep!


----------

